# Some money savers



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Just got sent details of these money makers and savers

1. British Gas are offering an electricity usage meter (measures how much leccy a device uses) and a gas saver (whatever that is!)
British Gas freebies
Just enter EF3 (case important). Simply put your NI number down in the code box after that and presto freebies!

2. Free Screening of Case 39 starring Rene Zelwegger (just type in 77893 to code box) - 15 different venues.
Free screening of Case 39

3. £20 of free vouchers at WH Smith WH Smith VOuchers

4. £5 of free scratchcards with 1/3 chance of winning! All you need is to sign up (no need to do anything once you have and then unsign up once you've won something!
http://Free scratch cards/?afi=5002&ar=24354
Hope you win!

If any you use 'em, say thanks plz!


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

these are pretty good

i have 1248 of these kind of offers sitting in my inbox 

http://www.hotukdeals.com/

:thumb:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Just tried the British Gas one, the Code is EF3, seems there are restrictions though, but good find!


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Cheers for these :thumb:

Just out of interets why do you feel the need to ask for thanks?


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Pants, just tried the British Gas one, but as usual we don't qualify as we both work and have no kids!

There was something someone put up about this staywarm offer for money off/towards a boiler. They didn't accept us because we had no kids and were not on benefits. Seems a bit crappy really, we have had no heating this winter.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

no gas freebies for me  cheers for tip anyway cullers


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

BDazzler said:


> *Pants, just tried the British Gas one, but as usual we don't qualify as we both work and have no kids*!
> 
> There was something someone put up about this staywarm offer for money off/towards a boiler. They didn't accept us because we had no kids and were not on benefits. Seems a bit crappy really, we have had no heating this winter.


I got some freebies, we both work & have no kids :thumb:

Ok so i do get DLA for only having one arm....shhhuuusssssssh :lol:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Well maybe you might know someone who has? Tthe instructions said you could get it by just including your NI number.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

thanks cullers,

signed up for the WHsmith one, and the scratch card one, I actually won £5, although I lost it again :lol:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Great post! 

£40 worth of free stuff from British gas.:thumb:



Thanks fella. 

Maxtor.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

FE3 on British Gas says:
Sorry, the Offer Code that you entered is not recognised. Please check that you have entered it correctly. Please note the Offer Code is case sensitive.

for me :/

S


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

SBerlyn said:


> FE3 on British Gas says:
> Sorry, the Offer Code that you entered is not recognised. Please check that you have entered it correctly. Please note the Offer Code is case sensitive.
> 
> for me :/
> ...


It is EF3 mate. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

cheers for the headsup...................gas freebies on their way to me


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Maxtor said:


> It is EF3 mate. :thumb:
> 
> Maxtor.


Ta!

Roy, can you edit the OP to correct this?

S


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Done Mate - sorry, my bad


----------

